# Summer work in the US



## blackcoffee6 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am looking at working in the United States for four months, perferably down south like Louisiana. I am currently a student and sould like to return to Canada in September. Does anyone know of Employers or jobs that are willing to hire people in my situation?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It was a few years ago, but my husband's niece did a "stage" (i.e. internship) in the US at one of the big amusement/theme parks. They seem to hire a bunch of students from outside the US (and provide support for the paperwork necessary) - though that may have changed, thanks to the clamp down on seasonal worker visas available.

The jobs aren't glamorous (i.e. "food host" which can mean anything from flipping burgers to bussing tables) but some parks provide dormitory-style accommodation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## american123 (Dec 12, 2011)

blackcoffee6 said:


> I am looking at working in the United States for four months, perferably down south like Louisiana. I am currently a student and sould like to return to Canada in September. Does anyone know of Employers or jobs that are willing to hire people in my situation?


Please stay back in Canada, and leave the seasonal jobs to the american teenagers, who are getting hit both by illegal immigrants & a bad economy.


----------



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

you can either apply for the disney college program (if you want to work/live in florida for the summer), or you can use SWAP(dot)ca ... I used them for 4 summers, and they're fantastic. you get a 4-month J-1 visa and are able to do internships and part time jobs while staying in the US. 

the only stipulation to both of these is that you must be currently enrolled in a university.


----------



## blackcoffee6 (Dec 9, 2011)

cdobie said:


> you can either apply for the disney college program (if you want to work/live in florida for the summer), or you can use SWAP(dot)ca ... I used them for 4 summers, and they're fantastic. you get a 4-month J-1 visa and are able to do internships and part time jobs while staying in the US.
> 
> the only stipulation to both of these is that you must be currently enrolled in a university.


I am currently enrolled in a university and looked at the swap website when you used swap how did you find your job? Did you have it before you moved to the states? Or did you move down there and then find a job?


----------



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

for the summer work program, you don't need to have a job/internship lined up before you go. I usually did/had interviews lined up for when I arrived, but it's not a requirement. just as personal advice, I would say _definitely_ try and have at least some interviews waiting for you, so you don't waste any of your time when you get there.

a good resource for finding US internships ahead of time is internqueen(dot)com -- she has contacts in a wide variety of industries, and for a small fee she works personally with you to apply to companies that interest you in the area that interests you. SWAP doesn't help with job placement, so you do need to be proactive.

otherwise, search around online. I did internships in LA in film and TV, so there are plenty of resources available (UTA job list, entertainmentcareers(dot)net, etc.), but if you're looking for something more in hospitality or w/e, you might have to dig a little deeper.

good luck!


----------



## denna021 (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has suggested, but somewhere like 'Disney' - I worked there in a year placement, but I know of people who worked there for moths at a time! good luck


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bunac, camp america 

J-1 Visa


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

ddalvin11 said:


> yes , restaurant jobs




That's nonsense.....you're just posting crap to get your post count up!!!


----------

